# Ontario,Canada-2ym-Single mom needs help



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

To whom it may concern;
My name is Jenn, I am a 25 year old single mother who lives in southern ontario. I have a 5 year old daughter and a 2 yr old male GS. I have had him since he was a small puppy and we are a family. Holding back the tears as I write to you all, I have just started college and I thought that I could juggle it all but I can't give him what he needs and it breaks my heart. Every time i think about giving him up... Its the last thing in the world that I want to do. But keeping him just because I want to won't do him any good either. 
I don't know how to find a good home for him. There are limited rescues for GSDs around here. The shelters are already so full and I would just die to think of Hunter being in such a place or with the wrong person. 
I tried even to get someone to foster him for the three years that I am in school. but I have come up empty on that as well. 
I need help. He is not a bad dog, he is so loving and loves to play and run. He thinks he is a lap dog and once even stopped two men from breaking into my home. He held them back until the cops came. He is everything I thought he would be. ( don't think I am crazy there are times when I would like to strangle him, but those big eyes get me every time)
I am asking for any help, any suggestion. I am not after money. I just need a good home, permant or temporarily for him. I will pay vet bills, food bills, I will work two jobs to cover what he needs if it came down to it. 
Thank you for taking the time to hear me out, 
Desperately
Jenn, Kyera and Hunter puppy

Jennifer Giroux
[email protected]


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I emailed her and she is located in the Brantford area. Is there anyone who knows of someone looking of a male GSD? 
I don't have a picture yet but I emailed and asked for one. 
He is fed on a raw food diet and she hopes to keep him on it.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I could be interested. Please PM me with more details.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Maybe e-mail the owner, Jenn, her addy is on the first post?


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Any info on this situation yet??


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Mike emailed her today and is waiting for a reply.
I got the pictures of him.
Heres Hunter


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow...Gorgeous boy!

I feel so sorry for them...heartbreaking


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I am exchanging emails with Jenn trying to figure it out. I cannot commit to it 100% yet so I told her to keep looking for someone who may be able to act immediately. And if she finds somebody else I will be fine with it.

It is a heartbreaking story though. I cant imagine telling my two kids that we would have to give up their dog for whatever reason. 

maybe we could try and find someone in that area who will help her take him for walks at least? seems like that is her main concern:
"I know its the best thing for him, he needs walks, runs and swims and lately they are few and far between."


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

"maybe we could try and find someone in that area who will help her take him for walks at least? seems like that is her main concern"

Yeah, aren't there pet sitters and doggy day care in Canada????
Since $$ doesn't seem to be the issue, I would explore those before I'd give up my dog


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Any news?


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Walking is not the issue here.
I don't know how it came up as being the problem. However I did ask her if she needed help in that way and this is part of the email that was sent to me.

"..No, its not just walking him thats the problem. Its that I am hardly home. I am in 12 hr shifts at school, and work and I am active in many organizations in the community, plus I have to study and cart my daughter to Dance and such .. oh and somewhere in there I sleep... I am just not sure when. 
I have always packed my plate full. I am very good at organizing my time, just adding school in was the end all be all for me. Its hard to work out a schedule or multi task with class. So Hunter gets a walk or two but its also that he is seeing less and less of me. He needs a friend or at least a schedule. I just can't give him that. ..."

Sometimes unforseen things happen and adjustments need to be made. She is trying to find a good home for him.

I am trying to help out.
If all you have to add are rude comments on how you yourself would move heaven and earth to keep your dog then I'm happy for you but keep them to your self.

I also don't appreciate slam against my country!

If on the other hand you have helpful suggestions then please add them and thank you.


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

I threw that "help with walking the dog" bit out there since thats the impression I got when I exchanged emails with Jenn.

I did not mean to poke fun or anything like that. 

I was just hoping to help her out and make keeping Hunter with his family possible.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Maedche
Yeah said:


> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/images/%%GRAEMLIN_URL%%/frown.gif[/img]


Smyke I thank you for making an effort, you tried and unfortunatley it wasn't a match. But you tried.

I don't recall anyone saying that money was no issue, she is willing to work two jobs if that is what it takes to find a good home for Hunter. I so glad your living in a perfect world it must be nice.

As for the Canada comment, why don't you clean your own back yard before you stick your nose over on my side of the fence.


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

I am also from Canada and took NO offense to your comments, I know sometimes we ask questions when we don't know the answers, different areas Don't have dog day care and if you don't know the geography you may think she is from a small community that would not have these services, but Brantford is sort of a bedroom community of Toronto, now all other Can people don't start trashing me I know exactly where Brantford is and if I said closer to Hamilton, that won't help. I am trying to explain it isn't mid prairies, in an unpopulated area.

I think she bit off more than she can chew at this time, and if she has no family to step in it is too bad, yet another dog will need to be rehomed. I just wish people would think through all consequences before they acquire pets and think if this happens then what. I hope someone can take this dog but the reality is the shelters and pounds are loaded with purebred dogs who are dying for new homes.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

I agree with trudy's comments. People are trying to give helpful suggestions in a difficult situation. I hope a good solution will be found for this dog, but the reality is the economy in Canada is suffering too, and my local shelter is getting much more animals surrendered than is usual at this time of the year. This poor dog is one among many looking for new, hopefully permanent homes.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

At least she knows that this is not a good way for a dog to live and is trying to find a good home for him. Other people would have just taken him to the pound and walked away.


----------

